# Commuters: non-obvious essential gear?



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm about to take the plunge and try commuting by bike, at least a few times a week. I have all the basic gear: rack, bag, lights, lock. Experienced commuters, is there any equipment you've come to regard as essential that would not be obvious to a noob?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, not everyone does this, but I settled on using a good-sized fannypack with lots of internal dividers for my personal stuff -- stuff I want to have on my person, rather than attached to the bike, like wallet, watch, keys, cellphone, PDA, glasses case, etc. Everything has a slot, so it's easy to make sure I have the essentials, and when I get off the bike I know I have the stuff safely with me. Mine is big enough to carry my lunch on the days when I'm traveling light and don't need panniers. Also serves as another place to hang a red blinky light.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The most essential thing is attitude, in my opinion. When I commute, nothing gets me down. A day on the bike is far better than driving to work--- no matter what the weather. A Road Morph pump is essential--- you don't want to be blowing through all sorts of CO2 cartridges, and nothing will get you on the road faster than the road morph (and it has a gauge).

Buy a bulk patch kit (for repairing rubber rafts). You will spend rainy Saturdays patching tubes.

Disc brakes on a mtn bike/hybrid and KoolStop pads for a road bike--- if you bike in any rain.

A few comments from a year-round commuter. You will be biking in all sorts of weather--- be prepared for anything. I keep a rain shell and rain pants in my bag at all times. Waterproof shoe covers are a must--- and keep an extra pair of socks at work. Use wool in the winter.

Also, be prepared for strange mechanicals--- you will be hard on your commuter. I have broken tire beads, seat posts, chains, derailer hangers, and cables. Also, be prepared for at least four flat tires-- for an absolute worst case scenario.

Studded tires in the winter are a must. I also recommend a cheaper helmet than your fancy road helmet.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

It might sound lame and overly self conscious, but I commute in a pair of Swobo commuter shorts, which are kind of like MTB shorts but the lining removes so you can use them with bibs.

They have cargo-pant style pockets which I keep my wallet and phone in, and I also wear them because walking around my job or at the sore (which I hit up on my way home from work) in my spandies just seems bad form. that may just be me though.

Also: a rack and some kind of pannier or trunk. Once you take the stuff off your back and put it on the bike you'll never want to wear a back pack/messenger bag again, regardless of how light the load is. especially when it's hot.

Lights. Bright ones. Planet Bike makes an awesome rear blinkey that is super bright, and I have about 4 Knog Frogs that I attach all over my bike when it gets to be dusk. If you'll need to see you'll want to invest in some sort of decent lighting system, or build your own which will probably be much better at a fraction of the cost. there are a few good articles on here from people who have done DIY lights.

If you have to lock your bike up you'll want a good U lock and a cable. though, if you have the luxury of having an office, I'd keep it in there.

Also, what you don't need most of the time: gears. If you can do it with a single, do it. It makes life much easier and there is much less that can go wrong. Riding my bike every day has gunked everything up 100 times faster and cleaning a single speed is much easier than cleaning your 9/10 speed.

And, finally, if you commute full time it's worth investing in. Quality, reliable parts are a must when you depend on your bike to get to and from work. Tough tires (I love my Ultra Gatorskins), a good strong wheelset, bottom bracket (Sugino still makes an all metal internal BB), headset will be a life saver riding daily in guck and rain. You might be surprised at the nasty stuff you'll find on your bike at the end of the day. I'd also suggest going through your bike once a week if you commute daily (BB, drive train, headset, wheels, tighten up all the nuts and bolts).

Oh, and MTB shoes for walking around in. You might find yourself doing more than just going to/from work, and it's nice not to have to be afraid that you're going to do the splits in the middle of Trader Joe's.

that's it for now from me... I think...


joe


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Essentials:
1) You don't mention that you have fenders, which I would consider part of the basic gear.

2) Like JCavilla, I have a see through mesh bag that I can look at and know I have the key to my bike locker, my magnetic shower pass security card, my wallet, my cell phone, and other essentials vs packing them one by one and forgetting one or the other of them now and again. I either have them all or I forget them all (which is hard to do). 

3) Not having to carry the big bulky shoes everyday. Find a place to stash your shoes at work.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Scot_Gore said:


> 3) Not having to carry the big bulky shoes everyday. Find a place to stash your shoes at work.



+1.....


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I never used to ride with a mirror until I started commuting by bike. Riding during times when traffic is heavier can be more stressful. My Take A Look eyeglass mirror improves my situational awareness and makes my rides more relaxing, since it's so easy to see what's coming up behind me. Within a few weeks of wearing it while commuting I got over the dork-factor and now do all but fast group rides with it on.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Mirror*

You won't regret it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

'nother mirror advocate here. Have 'em on all my bikes. Makes a huge difference in dealing with traffic. Worth a lot of effort to find a style that works for you and train yourself to use it effectively (which is not as obvious as it may seem).


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?


joe


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't see how it can possibly work well. I am another take-a-look proponent. You don't need to look down to see behind you-- rather, you pretty much can use your peripheral vision. It is almost like having eyes in the back of your head.



JoeDaddio said:


> Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?
> 
> 
> joe


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

JoeDaddio said:


> Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?
> joe


I've used this one - Sprintech, has a ball-and socket mount. There's another type that's smaller, I believe, and less adjustable. I have not used that.









They work great for me. 

Filtersweep, I can't use the glasses-mounted ones because of my strong nearsightednes prescription. The bar-end ones, after a little practice, work fine. I glance at them very frequently, and it takes only a fraction of a second, and no significant interruption in forward view.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I've used this one - Sprintech, has a ball-and socket mount. There's another type that's smaller, I believe, and less adjustable. I have not used that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar version lives on our tandem, and it inspired Mickey Mac to put the version that's in your photo on his road bike. They work well enough to see a car/truck, another cyclist, etc.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Cycling cap... very nice to have when it starts to rain, keeps the sunrise/sunset/oncoming headlights out of your eyes, and looks stylish in a Belgian pro sort of way.

singlecross


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, not exactly gear, but . . .

a place to pee on the way to work.

I usually start my day with orange juice, tea and a bagel or toast. Then I take a shower and begin my 14.5 mile ride to work. The way my system works, about an hour after I eat breakfast (or more specifically, drink two or three cups of tea), I need to pee. Usually, I can make it to the office before I have to go. But, if traffic is slow or too much time elapses between breakfast and my leaving home, I have to go. When I am riding in the country on the weekends, this is not a problem -- there always is a hedge or some woods nearby. But, when you are commuting in the city, your options are limited. I now know that the Starbucks at mile 7.0 on the commute does not mind if you use the bathroom even if you do not buy anything and that there is small wooded area around the 12.0 mark that works well.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I use a bar plug type mirror on a mt bike with flat bars. I like it. It twists a little sometimes but with flat bars it is easy to re-angle it. 

Add hi-viz and reflective stuff to the commuter list. Windbreaker, triangle, stickers, etc. Pant straps can keep your pants out of the chain and add a moving reflective stripe to your leg. 

http://bicyclesafe.com/


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Helmet with a visor is good for commuting. Helps keep the sun, rain, and car headlights out of your face. 

Depending on where you are locking your bike and how valuable it is there is a range of security stuff. In high risk areas lock is plural for me, two U locks for a road bike and a U and a front wheel cable for the old mt bike. Having the locks on the bike is nice so you are less likely to forget them and you don't have to carry the weight. Replacing quick release levers with hex type bolts, use a seat leash, or a cable lock stored as a spare around the seat post but also connecting the saddle to the frame are some options. 

An article in Slate Magazine on testing different locks.
http://www.slate.com/id/2140083/

New York Times
http://unbreakable-bonds.blogspot.com/2007/08/new-york-times-urban-velo.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=31705


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

A piece of tyvek (that tear proof stuff they make fedex envelopes out of) to boot a cut tire. Double it over and it will get you home. 

Chain tool. Worst case you single speed home.

I wrap my spare tubes in electrical tape. You never know when you will need it. 

A copy of the cycling laws rolled up in the handlebars. It's easier to make your point with a policeman. Keep a pencil rolled up with it so you can write down info. 

Like others, I carry a cycling cap but mine has the top cut out.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Art853 said:


> Having the locks on the bike is nice so you are less likely to forget them and you don't have to carry the weight.


You could also leave the heavy locks at your everyday destination. Common sense for most people, I know, but I never thought of it until someone told me.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

bigbill said:


> A copy of the cycling laws rolled up in the handlebars. It's easier to make your point with a policeman. Keep a pencil rolled up with it so you can write down info.


Now that is something I would never have thought of, but it's a darn good idea. I'm doing that one.

Lot of good tips in this thread, thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A zip - lock bag for your cell phone and anything else you don't want to get wet. If you can't shower when you get to work, pack some wet wipes and a small towel to wipe yourself off with. A small polishing cloth to clean your glasses with is also a good idea.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> A zip - lock bag for your cell phone and anything else you don't want to get wet. If you can't shower when you get to work, pack some wet wipes and a small towel to wipe yourself off with. A small polishing cloth to clean your glasses with is also a good idea.


I use a large freezer bag to carry all my stuff like wallet, keys, etc. I keep it on the counter near the door into the garage. I put my stuff in it the night before so I don't brainfart at 5 am and forget something important. I get around two months out of a bag before it has too many holes.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Jim Nazium said:


> I'm about to take the plunge and try commuting by bike, at least a few times a week. I have all the basic gear: rack, bag, lights, lock. Experienced commuters, is there any equipment you've come to regard as essential that would not be obvious to a noob?


Duct tape (wrap around seatpost), rain vest, pant straps for when you want to wear regular pants and ride, small flashlight or blinky for if you get caught after dark.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?
> 
> 
> joe


mirrors are for freds.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

JoeDaddio said:


> Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?


I run two mirrors, one on the helmet (eyeglass ones make my glasses slip down too much) and a bar end mounted one. The helmet mounted one is fine when you're looking ahead, but the bar mounted one is always pointed to the rear if you need to look down at the road, your tires, pedals, shoelaces, squirrel on your bottom bracket (see a recent thread by someone it happened to). My bar mirrors aren't as svelt as the Sprintech one. I've used both the Mirrocycle ones and another one that I forget the name of but is about 3" in diameter.

Other stuff like zip ties in case something comes loose, and maybe a couple of water bottle cage bolts that are often the same size as fender mount screws for some bikes.

A small wad of toilet paper or one of those car packets of tissues in case you get a case of something more significant than having to take a leak and the portajohn or restroom is out of wipe paper. Hey, it happens, better to be preparred than not. (I was going to use that ciappa smiley here but just can't bring myself to do it.)

Time on your route will tell you how many flats you'll have to prepare for. But for some reason when it rains some people get more flats than when it's dry out, so if it rained or if there's dew on the ground when you leave then throw in an extra tube.

Some sort of bonk assistence is good to have for those days that you've had a rough day at work or didn't sleep well or begin to come down with a bug of some sort. A power bar, some sport drink powder to mix along the way, raisins in those mini boxes, anything to give you a little jump start if you bonk on the way. Sometimes the bonk can sneak up on you, or something masquerading as the bonk. Something that doesn't melt or explode in the summer heat is good as well.

And if you really really want to be preparred then have a backup pump of some sort. I've got a RoadMorph but learned something about mine. I had flipped the stopper around to pump up a Schrader valve on one tire and had to leave the screw cap a little loose to get it to work. I put the pump back on the bike and leaned the bike against a wall and heard a small item fall from someplace. Turned out it was the pivot pin that holds the clamping lever onto the pump. The screw head holds tension against the rotation pin, check it out if you have one to see if your's is the same as mine. If you back off that cap a little then you should see that the pivot pin can pretty much fall out on it's own, but snug the cap down and the pin is held fairly secure. Now, for those of you with Morph pumps, how many of you include checking the tightness of that cap before a ride? Would suck to be halfway into your ride and find that your pump won't work because the pin fell out. But if it does then those tie wraps just might work as a temporary pin as long as the rest of the parts and lever didn't fall off as well.

Too many words so I"ll stop here.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I don't use a mirror. And I've found that most cyclists who have mirrors don't actually use them.

One thing that's always nice to remember is something to snack on before you head home. I get pretty sleep in the afternoons so it's always nice to have something to perk me up.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> And I've found that most cyclists who have mirrors don't actually use them..


How did you determine that?


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one here use some sort of bell or horn on their bikes while commuting ? Just curious if bells or horns are just a piece of useless item to add to your bike.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

TheDarkAce said:


> Any one here use some sort of bell or horn on their bikes while commuting ? Just curious if bells or horns are just a piece of useless item to add to your bike.


I have a bell on my bikes. Mostly for alerting walkers along my route but also when approaching other cyclists from behind. The bell system is well advertised where I live and seems to work well. Not sure how effective a bell would be in more urban (noisy) environments.

singlecross


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

TheDarkAce said:


> Any one here use some sort of bell or horn on their bikes while commuting ? Just curious if bells or horns are just a piece of useless item to add to your bike.


They're useful if you ride where there is non-motor vehicle traffic. (I guess a loud enough horn would be useful in motor vehicle traffic, too). It's easier than yelling.

I believe a bell or horn is actually required by law in my state though most people don't have them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A pair of latex gloves for changing flats or mechanicals....getting into the office covered in grease isn't fun


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Sunglasses with interchangeable lenses. Clears or yellows for the way in, dark for the way home.

Small bottle of lube, it sucks noticing the lube is just about done on the way in and having to listen to the chirp all the way home.

And of course, sunblock, some staged at home and some staged at work.

Oh yeah, and I'm also fond of the sneaker odor-eater balls. I put them in my cycling shoes when I get to work and then switch them over to my works shoes when I leave. No funkiness underneath my desk.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> A pair of latex gloves for changing flats or mechanicals....getting into the office covered in grease isn't fun


+1 on the latex gloves for mechanicals or worse. An empty film can works great for stuffing in 2 pair. Also The EMT in me is advising a small laminated ID card with any allergies/meds/ med conditions/ emergency contact...

singlecross


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

nate said:


> They're useful if you ride where there is non-motor vehicle traffic. (I guess a loud enough horn would be useful in motor vehicle traffic, too). It's easier than yelling.
> 
> I believe a bell or horn is actually required by law in my state though most people don't have them.


I am in the military and ride onto bases. Usually a bell or horn is required. My bell has a compass (GPS V.1). In Hawaii I had a single small reflector on the seatstay because it was required by law. You could have a dozen Planet Bike tail lights and still be breaking the law if you didn't have a reflector. Washington State gives you the option of either reflector or blinky.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Also The EMT in me is advising a small laminated ID card with any allergies/meds/ med conditions/ emergency contact...


www.roadid.com. Cheap insurance that, should something bad happen, the responders will know who you are and who to call. Bonus points for wearing this info on your person, rather than requiring someone to dig through your pockets/panniers/seat bag to find out important stuff.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's my commuting setup:

Left at the office:
1pr brown shoes, 1 pr black shoes
Toiletries, hair dryer, towel

Stays on the bike:
Spare tire, tire levers, patch kit, multi-tool, bandaids.

In trunk bag that attaches to a seat post tray:
Clothes for work, makeup, access badge, keys for bike locks, wallet contents, lunch, snack, cell phone.

When I get to work, I lock my bike up (I'm going to try leaving my heavy U-lock here at the rack this week and see how it goes.) and head to the shower facilities.

In my locker I keep shoes,shampoo, soap, a travel hair dryer, hair brush, deoderant and a towel that I drag home to swap out for a clean one every couple of days.

Shower, and get ready. Hang my towel and riding clothes up on the hooks in the locker to air dry during the day. I do carry my cycling shoes up with me to my desk becuase I'm not willing to risk those getting stolen.

At the end of the day, I go back downstairs to the locker room, change back into my (now dry) riding clothes, pack my dress clothes back into my trunk bag. Leave my shoes in the locker for the next day. Ride home!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Jim Nazium said:


> I'm about to take the plunge and try commuting by bike, at least a few times a week. I have all the basic gear: rack, bag, lights, lock. Experienced commuters, is there any equipment you've come to regard as essential that would not be obvious to a noob?


There are lots of good suggestions above. You should be prepared to face most emergencies and get to work or home without outside aid. But, sometimes there are things that just cannot be overcome -- such as a severe thunderstorm midway through your commute or some physical problem in the middle of a ride or a light failure in the dark. You should have an alternative way to get home and the means to accomplish it. For most of us, that alternative way is a ride from someone that you can call on your cellphone. But, sometimes that is not practical or available, like when your spouse or significant other is at work or out of town. If you ride in an urban or suburban area, you should know how to use public transportation, if it is available, and carry what you need to access it. For example, in some places there are busses with bike racks that you could use in an emergency. But, if those places are like where I live, you need exact change for the bus or you are out of luck.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Latex gloves update*



singlecross said:


> +1 on the latex gloves for mechanicals or worse. An empty film can works great for stuffing in 2 pair.


good idea, but get the new nitrile ones. fit almost as well as latex (slightly less stretchy), but much tougher and not weakened by contact with petroleum-based solvents and lubricants. Get 'em at the drugstore, box of 40 for about 8 bucks. A real improvement.


----------



## OrlandoV (Aug 23, 2007)

*Horn*

With regards to a horn I ended up opting for a battery powered horn after seeing many blogs complaining about having to pressurize the air horn too frequently and the use of the bottleholder.

I've had this thing:
[/ATTACH]

http://www.industrialbicycles.com/megahorn.htm

on my bike for well over a year. This was made for industrial trikes in the metal stamping plants in Detroit and is loud. I use it mostly to alert cars coming from my right at intersections/driveways. It works. I've seen drivers zoning as they approach their right hand turns slam brakes on. The other thing I would highly recommend is using some sort of a flashing light on the front even during daylight hours. Finally, I also would recommend the LED flashing arm band that Planet Bike sells on your left arm. It gets the light high-up and way to the left where passing cars and you are most likely to make contact.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*red ledge thunderlight jacket pants*

i commuted for abt 2 yrs. sudden thundershowers are common.

i used a backpack to carry stuff. i put it on a bike rack thing on the back. in my backpack, i always carry a red ledge brand 'thunderlight' jacket. they go for $40 - $50. They are not gore-tex, but have some kind of waterproofing - it works. this jacket is a little heavier and a little more substantial than a windbreaker, but basically looks like a windbreaker. has velcro seal pockets and sleeves. has big vent in back, and big, zippable vents at armpits. the hat has a tiny little built-in visor. the hat zips away into the collar. it will pack up and zip up into either of its front pockets, or it can be packed into a separate pouch.

i still carry this daily because it is light and handy. when i was commuting, i also carried the rain pants that go with it. the jacket comes in a couple colors - i think red, blue, and black, but i think the pant only comes in black. the pant is a similar deal: it is waterproof, velcro pantleg cuff, packs into its own (back) pocket or into a separate pouch.

together, these do not take up too much space, and don't weigh very much. i was wearing (and still wear) dress shirt, dress pants and tie to work, and i could keep all of these decent if the rain came. the jacket and pants don't cost much: altogether under $100.

just for cycling, i use a canari rain jacket, or i just use rain as an excuse to stay home. the red ledge flaps like a sail in comparison to the canari, but commuting is more about getting to work in presentable shape than time.

now, i commute by vanpool, but i prefer to always have the jacket with me rather than try to guess when i need an umbrella. we get hit by brief but heavy thunderstorms that can't really be predicted very far in advance.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> ...Buy a bulk patch kit (for repairing rubber rafts). You will spend rainy Saturdays patching tubes.


lol I hope not! Unless you're really really strapped for cash, if you get a pair of new puncture resistant tires (like the Panaracer TServ Messenger tires, or Gatorskins) you should rarely have flats and when you do you'll probably just throw out the old tube since the new tube costs $6. Plus I don't like taking the extra chance that my patch won't hold. 




filtersweep said:


> ...You will be biking in all sorts of weather--- be prepared for anything. I keep a rain shell and rain pants in my bag at all times. Waterproof shoe covers are a must--- and keep an extra pair of socks at work. Use wool in the winter...


Even if you're a fair weather commuter, you should keep a rainjacket with you. It's easy to avoid rain in the morning, but the weather report isn't accurate enough to guarantee that it won't rain in the afternoon, no matter how closely you check it. 


I'd like to add that I learned to keep a pair of pants and a pair of shoes at work. They're both big items that you can leave at work rather than carrying on your bike, and this way you, say, just for example, don't strap your jeans to the top of your bag then find they've dropped off your bike at some place on your ride. Just...for example. 

I find that wearing jeans while biking for a long-ish distance is both uncomfortable and wears a hole on the inside leg of my jeans from rubbing against the seat. So I wear bike shorts that look like normal shorts:
http://www.rei.com/product/763476

This way I get the benefits of bike shorts, plus pockets and I don't look to weird walking into the office (where I go and change into my jeans in the bathroom).


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

PaulRivers said:


> lol I hope not! Unless you're really really strapped for cash, if you get a pair of new puncture resistant tires (like the Panaracer TServ Messenger tires, or Gatorskins) you should rarely have flats and when you do you'll probably just throw out the old tube since the new tube costs $6. Plus I don't like taking the extra chance that my patch won't hold.


Why would you hope not? Patches are tried and true.

Patches are effective, the price of a tube is many times more than the cost of a patch and a patch kit takes up less room than a tube. The only reason I carry spare tubes is in case something happens that can't be fixed by a patch (valve torn at the seam, large puncture, etc).


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Here's a not so obvious must have... cash. Never get caught in the middle of nowhere without any money. Debit cards don't always do, so tuck $10 into your patch kit.

<edit> great thread, lots of good ideas here.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> I don't use a mirror. And I've found that most cyclists who have mirrors don't actually use them.
> 
> One thing that's always nice to remember is something to snack on before you head home. I get pretty sleep in the afternoons so it's always nice to have something to perk me up.


"And I've found that most cyclists who have mirrors don't actually use them." What??? - TF


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> "And I've found that most cyclists who have mirrors don't actually use them." What??? - TF


I have never, ever passed a mirror-using cyclist who saw me coming and nudged over to give me room to pass. Ever. How's that for a scientific experiment.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> Have any of you mirror folks used the one that takes the place of your bar plug? Recommended?
> 
> 
> joe


No bar mounted mirror, and I've used a bunch including the bar plug 'Italian', compares to the Take-A-Look in my experience. After a while you don't even 'look' at the T-A-L, it's just another view. Use the bar plug type only if it is all your vanity will allow.

btw - If you ride in the drops, a glasses/helmet mirror would not be nearly as useful (you have to tilt your head way up).

btw2 - I would feel much safer riding with earphones and without a helmet than I would riding without the mirror.

TF


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

the two non-obvious commuter items on my bike are fenders and a bell

I promise both will make your commute easier


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> I have never, ever passed a mirror-using cyclist who saw me coming and nudged over to give me room to pass. Ever. How's that for a scientific experiment.


Why would I move over to let you pass. First, I've been watching you for five minutes and second, I'm already riding on the right side of the lane. - TF


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

nate said:


> Why would you hope not? Patches are tried and true.
> 
> Patches are effective, the price of a tube is many times more than the cost of a patch and a patch kit takes up less room than a tube. The only reason I carry spare tubes is in case something happens that can't be fixed by a patch (valve torn at the seam, large puncture, etc).


Dude, I totally couldn't agree with you more about carrying both a tube and a patch kit. Absolutely essential to have both a patch kit and a spare tube with you.

But when you wrote this "Buy a bulk patch kit (for repairing rubber rafts). You will spend rainy Saturdays patching tubes" it sounds like someone who bike commutes is going to have a pile of tubes in the corner of their house that they'll which they'll be constantly repairing. And I just want to say that that's completely untrue - you should only very rarely have a flat tire. I mean, reading that if that was the case I'd have second thoughts about bike commuting myself. Maybe I read it differently than you meant it, just wanted to clarify it.

I also said something about patching a tube vs replacing the tube, but if we got in a debate about that, no matter how civil and well reasoned, I'd feel like we were hijacking the thread.


----------



## OrlandoV (Aug 23, 2007)

*Not so obvious gear*

A couple of other things that are not so obvious:
Map of Bus Route - before I started commuting in earnest I took a day and rode the buses that pretty closely match my bike route. In case I ever have a major issue with the bike en route I can hop on the bus to get to work either locking up the bike somewhere or putting it on the bike rack or on the front of the bus. I also store the $3 that a day pass costs with the Bus Route Map.
Tire Liners - to date I have never had a flat on my commute as long as I have tire liners. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*ID card -- where should it go?*

I carry an ID card with me, which includes contact info and medical info.

But how should I carry it -- where is an EMT likely to look?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Slim Again said:


> I carry an ID card with me, which includes contact info and medical info.
> 
> But how should I carry it -- where is an EMT likely to look?


I have one in a small pocket inside my helmet.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Slim Again said:


> I carry an ID card with me, which includes contact info and medical info.
> 
> But how should I carry it -- where is an EMT likely to look?


My personal opinion is that you shouldn't carry it, rather you should wear an ID bracelet or dog tag. If badness happens and you're all busticated, no EMT is going to dig through your stuff looking for it. They'll check your neck and wrists before they get down to business.

I have my Medic Alert bracelet (for other health issues- a free calls gets you access to my medical and contact info), and my DH wears a RoadID on his wrist. I do keep a copy of my driver's license and insurance car in my seat bag, but they're there as a back up, not as a primary form of ID.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I have one in a small pocket inside my helmet.


Some motorcycle folks I know who ride a lot have the info secured or taped to the outside of their helmets. They do this since some EMT people are trained to _not_ remove the helmet from an injured person.

My thinking is to have the info someplace that is least likely to depart during a crash, yet still maintain a little security/privacy from prying eyes.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Why would I move over to let you pass. First, I've been watching you for five minutes and second, I'm already riding on the right side of the lane. - TF


If someone's riding on the left side of a given area and they see someone coming up behind them, it wouldn't kill them to move over a little. Otherwise I have to pass in traffic or cross over into opossing traffic on a mut. It's not thbe end of the world, just basic courtesy.




Slim Again said:


> I carry an ID card with me, which includes contact info and medical info.
> 
> But how should I carry it -- where is an EMT likely to look?


I use a nametag chain from roadid.com.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> Why would I move over to let you pass. First, I've been watching you for five minutes and second, I'm already riding on the right side of the lane. - TF


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm always riding as far to the right as practicable -- which may mean the center of the lane in some circumstances. I don't move over to let cars pass, either, until it's safe to do so, and then I signal clearly to the driver (another good reason for a mirror). A cyclist that wants to pass me has the responsibility to make sure there's room for a safe pass, and then move over sufficiently.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

One thing I have found to be useful is to carry a pair of Crocs, in case I have to walk the bike. they are lightweight, and will strap to the rear rack or caribiner to a backpack or messenger bag easily. Although most times commuting I wear MTB shoes, they are not the most comfortable things to walk in. When I leave the truck at the office and ride in in the mornings, the Crocs make the walk from the parking lot a lot more bearable.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

A few more suggestions:

-- Get a bell. You will be amazed how many joggers and pedestrians seem to have a death wish.
-- The best tail-light and headlight you can buy within your budget. In my case, a Fenix flashlight and Planet Bike Superflash does the trick for much less than $100. I run my lights all the time when commuting -- not just during the cooler months when days are shorter. Lights make you much more visible in traffic, even in daylight.
-- Large seatbag like a Carradice, or a rackback or panniers. Need someplace to carry clothes, lunch, etc.
-- Tools. I carry more than usual for typical road rides because I don't want to get stuck somewhere when I need to get to work or home. In addition to the usual spare tube, tube repair kit, inflator and multi-tool that I always carry on road bikes -- on my commuter I also carry a chain tool, spoke wrench, and some other tools I can't remember offhand.
-- Lock. I've got a small cable lock that rolls up in a loop and doesn't take up much space since I don't often need it for very long. I keep my bike in my office so theft isn't generally an issue, and only use my lock if stopping somewhere out of the ordinary, which is seldom.
-- Schrader to Presta valve adaptor. Very important if you get a flat and your CO2 or pump doesn't work for some reason. It happens.
--


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

If yer running a battery-powered headlight, having a backup is a good idea.

My commute used to take me through the Arboretum- found out it was a good idea to take bug spray with me when I got a flat in the middle of the arb and got eaten alive...

I like bringing a camera with me when i can- you never know what you'll see.

a couple powerbars reside in my commuter bag, just in case. 

if yer riding a mountain bike, get a set of wheels that are drilled for schrader valve tubes- Almost every gas station has a compressor that will work with schrader valves. I figure on my commute I pass a gas station every mile or two, and they're usually in the places where I get flats.


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

*Obviously...I must be doing something wrong*

I ride my single speed, 16 miles each way Monday-Friday. I use a small Timbuk2 messenger bag that carries my clothes for the day in a large ziplock bag(leave the shoes, towel and toiletries at work), a spare tube, glueless patches, tire levers, Insta-Flate kit and a small multi tool. Also have my wallet, cell phone and key card to get in the building. Been doing this for the past 5-6 years and all has worked out just fine. In the Fall/Winter, the lights come out...but that's about the only addition. No Bells, No Mirrors, No Fenders, No Panniers, No Racks...definitely, I must be doing something wrong


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

Bottle opener. Just in case.


----------



## breadandwater (Oct 1, 2007)

fanny pack for phone, wallet, other items.
If not sweating is a big issue, then racks are good to stop any profuse sweating from backpacks and such, also a good light jersey will wisp away moisture


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Masi-Rider said:


> I ride my single speed, 16 miles each way Monday-Friday. I use a small Timbuk2 messenger bag that carries my clothes for the day in a large ziplock bag(leave the shoes, towel and toiletries at work), a spare tube, glueless patches, tire levers, Insta-Flate kit and a small multi tool. Also have my wallet, cell phone and key card to get in the building. Been doing this for the past 5-6 years and all has worked out just fine. In the Fall/Winter, the lights come out...but that's about the only addition. No Bells, No Mirrors, No Fenders, No Panniers, No Racks...definitely, I must be doing something wrong



I did without the rack/panniers for a while, but one summer without the gigantic black Chrome furnace strapped to my back was enough to get me to rarely ever ride with a bag on my back ever again.

Also: my bike is my only transportation and I go shopping with it, so the rack/panniers sure do come in handy for that. Even if I did have a car I'd still like to go shopping on my bike and I'd have them. I really can't see a negative to owning them as they have so many benefits, imo.


joe


----------

